# Eleaf Pico Mini 75w Brushed Metal (mod only)



## piffht (28/7/16)

Not interested in the full black version.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/eleaf-pico-mini-75w-brushed-metal-full-black-mod-only






@Sir Vape - are you possibly going to be restocking these?


----------



## SAVapeGear (28/7/16)

http://savapegear.co.za/collections...mited-edition-starter-kit?variant=24203116230

Bundle kit available on Promotion if you are interested.


----------



## piffht (29/7/16)

No thanks, only need the mod as I have a kit already and more than enough batteries too. 

Nice deal regardless!


----------



## Lim (29/7/16)

We Will have in our next shipment


----------



## piffht (29/7/16)

Lim said:


> We Will have in our next shipment



Rad, best price assured  Any kind of ETA?


----------



## Lim (30/7/16)

piffhighwaytraveller said:


> Rad, best price assured  Any kind of ETA?


maximum the week after next.


----------

